# Homemade Dry Cricket Feed



## CosbyArt (Nov 27, 2014)

This is a outline of my experiments and what those reading can do themselves. If anyone has any information on dry ingredients to avoid, a good nutritional guide for the crickets, or anything else it would be of much help. Besides the dry cricket feed, I also add occasional fruit/veggies as well to the cage -- with the exception of carrots and potatoes as they seem to cause mantid's to get sick from eating any crickets that eat those two.

As I imagine there has to be something better for the crickets, and ultimately for mantid's who eat them, than just cat/dog food and a helping of oats. The store bought cricket feed has some really good and bad reviews, but in the end is way too expensive either way (it's cheaper to just buy crickets as needed than feed them that stuff).

I went looking and found a recipe by Ian Hallett on making dry cricket food mixing ingredients by volume (size) not weight.

Anyway from the article, the main ingredient is powered milk mixed with a calcium supplement. The dry mix is poured over cat/dog/rabbit pellets to coat them, and then only the pellets are fed to the crickets. As there are many various ingredients that are dry I have been experimenting with various recipes.

Some of the ingredients will need to be ground-up using a food processor/coffee grinder/or such before use, and will aid in mixing the ingredients. Here are some ingredients I have been mixing that may be great to form a recipe...


Oats

Powered skim milk

White Rice (uncooked)

Flour

Brewers yeast

Potato flakes

Antacid tablets like Rolaids and such (Almost a pure source of calcium, just find ones with neutral flavors/coloring)

*Bone meal for calcium (original calcium supplement used by humans until the 1980s)

*Blood meal for high source of protein

Various dry pet foods like cat, dog, rabbit, fish, reptiles, etc. - mixed in as well

*Just a note, Bone meal and Blood meal are sold in the lawn and garden areas of most stores. The question is as it is sold as a fertilizer, during the manufacturing process/bagging if the "meals" ever come in contact with any other ingredients (from other processing) that may contaminate or harm the crickets.

From using the dry feed with my crickets I've learned several things. The crickets will eat the dry feed from the pet food pellets rather quickly, and seem to leave the pellets alone afterwards. Trying various recipes the crickets don't seem to care which ingredients are used or left out - they enjoy the mix regardless. I assume that is because as the mix is finely ground they can easily eat and digest the feed.

Since the crickets prefer the dry feed itself more than the pellets, I have been feeding the crickets just the powered dry feed mix itself - and have not had any problems. I simply add powder/grind dry pet food pellets directly into the cricket feed mix to give it a more complete nutrient base.

The real thing to figure out is the nutritional values the crickets need, or even better higher nutritional rates so the mantid's feeding on the crickets get the best nutrition from them. I'm still looking for a such guideline, if anyone has any idea please post below.

To make feeding the crickets less messy, the cricket feed mix can be mixed with some water and formed into tiny pellets (pieces of oat size). As the dry mix can be easily be blown around cricket cages, and any moisture will cause it to cake-up and stick in the cage like cement.

Below is a image of the homemade dry cricket feed. The regular is untreated cat food, Enhanced is cat food simply rolled around into the powder (the dry mix easily sticks to the cat food), and lastly the dry cricket food itself. The large 1 gallon ziploc bag of feed was made in about 10 minutes with a food processor and $7 USD of ingredients and will last for months.


----------



## LAME (Nov 27, 2014)

Wow CosbyArt.... I must say I'm pretty impressed. I actually have been using the store brand feed for crickets and though it usually lasts a little while, it does also add up.


----------



## MantidBro (Nov 28, 2014)

Wow i agree with lame thats pretty damn impressive!


----------



## dmina (Nov 28, 2014)

Looks good enough to eat...j/k.


----------



## CosbyArt (Nov 28, 2014)

LAME said:


> Wow CosbyArt.... I must say I'm pretty impressed. I actually have been using the store brand feed for crickets and though it usually lasts a little while, it does also add up.


Well thanks, yeah I was looking for another way to cut some cost (and improve the food). In the end, more left over cash means I can keep more mantids right?  



MantidBro said:


> Wow i agree with lame thats pretty damn impressive!


Thanks, still trying to find a perfect mix. So far any mix of dry pet food, powdered milk, and oats - and the crickets will eat it up like it is a fresh piece of fruit.



dmina said:


> Looks good enough to eat...j/k.


Don't worry by the time it is ground/mixed and put into a bag or container, some of the powder will be on your face and hands. I ended up having a taste myself as the powder was on me during bagging, not something I would like to eat myself is all I can say. :stuart:


----------



## dmina (Nov 28, 2014)

I kind of made my own cricket food also... I did not think of a couple of the things you added.. example.. flour, rolaides, blood or bone meal... which are all good ideas.. I used rolaids with my eggfood mixture when I bred birds... for their egg production.

In my mixture I included both dog, cat &amp; fish food...I figured they all eat different food groups, so a good diverse selection.. I also added bee pollen, and yens blend, wheat germ &amp; bran, ground flax seed, &amp; panko unflavored bread crumbs, honey graham crackers for fattening up, I also added some of the Purchased "Cricket food" for the preservatives &amp; vitamins... I made a big batch and put it in my freezer... But I think I may add the tums, and the bone &amp; blood meal.. I think we have some for the garden...


----------



## CosbyArt (Nov 28, 2014)

dmina said:


> I kind of made my own cricket food also... I did not think of a couple of the things you added.. example.. flour, rolaides, blood or bone meal... which are all good ideas.. I used rolaids with my eggfood mixture when I bred birds... for their egg production.
> 
> In my mixture I included both dog, cat &amp; fish food...I figured they all eat different food groups, so a good diverse selection.. I also added bee pollen, and yens blend, wheat germ &amp; bran, ground flax seed, &amp; panko unflavored bread crumbs, honey graham crackers for fattening up, I also added some of the Purchased "Cricket food" for the preservatives &amp; vitamins... I made a big batch and put it in my freezer... But I think I may add the tums, and the bone &amp; blood meal.. I think we have some for the garden...


Nothing wrong with that, and I know my crickets love it. Glad to see I thought up a few that you can try, and you suggested a few as well, so thanks.  

The Bone and Blood meals are the best deal for calcium and protein a few bucks for a pound or more. I'm just a bit worried about cross-contamination from the processing factories, but worst case scenario you loose a few crickets. I'd suggest mixing in some meals in a small batch at first to make sure there are no problems with it.


----------



## Digger (Nov 30, 2014)

CA -- This has absolutely nothing to do with dry cricket food. But I thought it might be of interest, none the less.

While buying a batch of crix at Pet Smart, here in Philadelphia, the clerk got to talking about crix feed, as he was a rep owner and occasionally used crix.

He said to try, collard greens. Yup. Collard greens. I've used lettuce and other greens with mixed interest from the feeders. So I picked up a bunch of collards

at the next door supermarket. Result? The cricket went stark raving mad for the stuff. I thought they'd pull out a banjo and start playing "Down Ol Alabamee".

The clerk was dead on. Plus the nutrients in collards are superb. BUT, the downside is, this is an expensive consolation in that a tiny bit of collard greens goes

a long way for a small number of crickets.


----------



## CosbyArt (Nov 30, 2014)

Digger said:


> CA -- This has absolutely nothing to do with dry cricket food. But I thought it might be of interest, none the less.
> 
> While buying a batch of crix at Pet Smart, here in Philadelphia, the clerk got to talking about crix feed, as he was a rep owner and occasionally used crix.
> 
> ...


Thanks Digger, I'll have to try the collard greens. If nothing else perhaps I can get my mom or someone to eat some and get what I need from that.  

Yeah I don't keep too many crickets myself. Usually about 150 to 200, so I have several larger/mature crickets so there is a good chance I can get them to breed and be a self-sustaining feeder.

I figure the number is high enough I don't have to worry about running low, gives them time to eat my feed/veggies for awhile and be healthier feeders than straight from the pet store, and about half I don't touch so they can breed.


----------



## sschind (Dec 6, 2014)

Any concern about the higher calcium content on the long term survival of the crickets. I have always heard that crickets should not have a high calcium maintenance diet.


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 6, 2014)

sschind said:


> Any concern about the higher calcium content on the long term survival of the crickets. I have always heard that crickets should not have a high calcium maintenance diet.


A good question, and unfortunately one that I can not answer; however, as the crickets are primary kept as feeders it is likely the high calcium and protein are simply for mantises (and anything else) that eats the crickets, most likely balanced for reptiles. So in that regard I imagine the long-term effects are not a concern as they are often used as feeders rather quickly.

I was hoping someone could contribute a nutritional fact sheet or something for crickets (especially to feed for better nutrition for mantises), as mentioned in post one, but still haven't heard or found anything myself.

The best I have found are the ingredients listed in some commercial cricket feed, and advertised ingredients - so that is open to interpretation of real usage. From that information there seem to be two main ingredients which the commercial feed are high in, and advertised for, which is protein and calcium. The real question about the feed, are the ingredients primary for the mantises that eat the crickets, or the crickets themselves.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Dec 11, 2014)

CosbyArt said:


> The best I have found are the ingredients listed in some commercial cricket feed, and advertised ingredients - so that is open to interpretation of real usage. From that information there seem to be two main ingredients which the commercial feed are high in, and advertised for, which is protein and calcium. The real question about the feed, are the ingredients primary for the mantises that eat the crickets, or the crickets themselves.


Praying mantises don't need to be fed feeders that are loaded with calcium. Most feeder cricket foods are created with such critters as reptiles in mind and the high dosages of calcium is to help prevent the metabolic bone disease that is prone in captive lizards. Mantises don't have bones. Their exoskeleton is made out of chitin and too much calcium can even cause shedding problems in invertebrates. I would highly suggest removing the bone meal and Antacid tablets.

Crickets do need a protein source since they are omnivores but something like some cat/dog/fish food thrown into the mix is plenty. Blood meal, which isn't even meant for animal consumption sounds like an unnecessary risk with little potential gain even if it isn't outright harmful.

As for the powdered milk, insects lack boobs and don't suckle their young, so I don't see what would be the draw to add extra dairy.

Still I do think it is good that you are trying to provide some variety for your crickets. =3


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 11, 2014)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Praying mantises don't need to be fed feeders that are loaded with calcium. Most feeder cricket foods are created with such critters as reptiles in mind and the high dosages of calcium is to help prevent the metabolic bone disease that is prone in captive lizards. Mantises don't have bones. Their exoskeleton is made out of chitin and too much calcium can even cause shedding problems in invertebrates. I would highly suggest removing the bone meal and Antacid tablets.
> 
> Crickets do need a protein source since they are omnivores but something like some cat/dog/fish food thrown into the mix is plenty. Blood meal, which isn't even meant for animal consumption sounds like an unnecessary risk with little potential gain even if it isn't outright harmful.
> 
> ...


The details are great, thanks. It confirms my suspicion that typical cricket feed is aimed at reptiles - and could possibly even cause issues for mantises that eat the crickets.

I didn't use the items you mentioned that may harm the mantises, so I'm safe there. I did use the milk, my guess is the sweet taste attracts the crickets to the food and acts like a treat.

Thanks, I figure even though it is something rather simple it has a big impact on my mantis. I have found a ingredient list (not a recipe of mix amounts) of a few commercial cricket feeds with lots of ingredients I wouldn't even think of - and even more that makes me scratch my head and wonder why it's used.

I think in that regard the best thing would be to keep the ingredients simple, and will continue trying various concoctions to find a great mix.


----------



## H_Ercule_S (Jul 30, 2015)

Thinking of replacing both meals with a reptile calcium+D3 powder and ground (dry) meal worms meant to supplement wild bird food, they're from the garden center and the ingredients say 100% baked meal worms. Thoughts?


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 30, 2015)

Seems I never listed my actual recipe here, just talked about making it. 



Although it is posted elsewhere, I should post it here.

Anyway here is what I have been mixing together and it works great. The crickets readily eat it, and some crickets seem to be a bit of pigs eating it. I've shipped some to various members too and their crickets enjoy it too.

If the dry food gets wet though it will bloom into a fluffy mold in 24 hours or less, so it works great for spring tails too (as long as it stays dry the crickets will eat it until it's gone). I also add fresh vegetables to their tank occasionally too.



> Thomas's Dry Cricket Feed Mix
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> - Mix ingredients by volume, not weight. I used a 1/2 cup scoop but adjust size for more or less feed.
> ...





H_Ercule_S said:


> Thinking of replacing both meals with a reptile calcium+D3 powder and ground (dry) meal worms meant to supplement wild bird food, they're from the garden center and the ingredients say 100% baked meal worms. Thoughts?


Not even necessary as that is geared towards reptiles and not mantids; however, it would be a addition to the recipe or a replacement of the dog biscuits or cat food. The main thing is mix something up and see how they like it, crickets aren't too picky either way and will have added bonus to your mantids. ; )


----------



## sschind (Aug 16, 2015)

I've got a friend who make fish food and he is constantly researching nutritional requirements of different fish and the nutritional values of different foods. For example, he uses duck eggs instead of chicken eggs because duck eggs have twice as much nutritional value so he doesn't have to use as much. He also use a special variety of sweet potato that has more nutrients than your standard orange ones and he drives a ways to get them. He dehydrates everything then mixes it all together, makes it wet and lets it dry out and crumbles it up.

I tried to put a bug in his rear (pun intended) about researching cricket food but so far it has not taken flight.

I've always used a combination of dog food, guinea pig food and wheat bran and I never had a problem with the crickets eating it. I grind it all up fine and mix it in a 1.1.2 ratio.


----------



## CosbyArt (Aug 16, 2015)

Interesting process of dehydrating and such, does offer more variety/sources to be used. I have a dehydrator and may have to see what new smells I can make for my family. They loved it when I baked my terrarium various dirt mixes to ensure all weeds/plant seeds were dead.  

Thanks for sharing the details, and your recipe mix. If you ever get him to mix something up let us know.


----------



## H_Ercule_S (Aug 16, 2015)

3 cubed inches of russet potato

3 baby carrots

5 earthworms (de-poopified in water)

10 beheaded mealworms

Tested optional: 2 tablespoons Flucker's for crickets

Almost juiced then dried and powdered, add water to get it to juice as necessary. Sprayed rice gently with water blended and mix into rice, dry again. Haven't had cricket-canibalism since starting. Makes 1-2 cups, the crickets cart the rice out of the dish and eat the crust of ingredients. Haven't seen differences in mantis behavior or growth as it takes longer to see... Also my worms are both raised as fish bait, they are fed garden compost.

If you don't have a dehydrator turn any oven to the lowest setting or 120 dgrees and leave the door cracked with the paste spread out on wax paper on a baking sheet.


----------



## CosbyArt (Aug 17, 2015)

H_Ercule_S said:


> 3 cubed inches of russet potato
> 
> 3 baby carrots
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, I'll have to give it a try. I'm digging out my dehydrator shortly (it's hiding in the basement).


----------



## Danny. (Aug 17, 2015)

Cricket Crack by SSimswisSS.


----------



## CosbyArt (Aug 17, 2015)

Danny. said:


> Cricket Crack by SSimswisSS.


Have a link?


----------



## Danny. (Aug 17, 2015)

CosbyArt said:


> Have a link?


https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cricket-Crack/123641010995677


----------



## CosbyArt (Aug 17, 2015)

Danny. said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cricket-Crack/123641010995677


No recipe just a seller/website, doesn't belong here. Although I wish him well with it.


----------



## sschind (Aug 17, 2015)

H_Ercule_S said:


> 3 cubed inches of russet potato
> 
> 3 baby carrots
> 
> ...


Very Interesting method, seems like a bit of work initially but but once the rice is sprayed and dried its simple. Should store pretty easily as well. Thanks for the tip on dehydrating. I know I could borrow my buddy's dehydrator but this would save the trouble.


----------



## H_Ercule_S (Aug 24, 2015)

That's how I have always made all my wild game jerky, works nicely


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 14, 2015)

H_Ercule_S said:


> 3 cubed inches of russet potato
> 
> 3 baby carrots
> 
> ...


I modified the recipe for what I had on hand and the results seem good, although my wife says the smell of the juiced mix and rice cooking with it, "smells like a old dirty diaper". 




So far I've fed it to my crickets and waiting to see how they like it.  

Not sure if this was the proper way as I was a bit lost on the instructions but it seems to have turned out - feel free to let me know if you are doing it differently.

I juiced the ingredients, and dried the mix in my food dehydrator. I took the dry mix and ground it in my blender to a power. With the powder I mixed that with water to make 1 quart (4 cups) of water/slurry/mix and mixed with two cups of white rice. I cooked the rice and it absorbed the water/slurry/mix, and once done added the rice to my food dehydrator a last time to dry.

I found the best way to break apart the dried rice is to place it into a ziplock bag and use a rolling pin, roll it over the larger pieces until they are broken apart. Here are two photos of the final results in my dehydrator and after breaking it apart, ready for the crickets to eat. Mine made a little over a pound of finished cricket feed.


----------



## dmina (Sep 16, 2015)

Looks cool.. how do the crickets like it?


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 17, 2015)

dmina said:


> Looks cool.. how do the crickets like it?


So far they have been eating it in moderation, much like their other foods (my powered food and cat food coated ones) - as they have been getting some fresh veggies lately. I also did some dehydrated banana chips, as the bananas were going bad and attracting FF and to test my food dehydrator, and they love the banana chips. The chips are nearly all but gone, a whole banana worth in about a week.

May have to give it more time, or remove some/all the other food to see if they like the new rice feed; although, that is kind of the point to see what food they prefer.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Sep 20, 2015)

Wow that is some decated food preping there.

I would be more prone to offering the raw ingrediants versus mixing it into a chow. After watching the way my roaches are drawn to different foods at different times/stages in their life, I find myself leaning to give them control over what they want to eat versus all in one mixes.


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 20, 2015)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Wow that is some decated food preping there.
> 
> I would be more prone to offering the raw ingrediants versus mixing it into a chow. After watching the way my roaches are drawn to different foods at different times/stages in their life, I find myself leaning to give them control over what they want to eat versus all in one mixes.


Thanks. Yeah, my setup area looks like I could make about any human meal (bowls, rolling pin, spatulas, measuring cups, grinder, blender, processor, dehydrator, microwave, etc. - but all for feeders)  

I do give them raw ingredients too, but still search for a main/staple food source to make. As fruits and veggies attract wild fruit flies, go bad quickly even in the fridge, get hard to find and expensive in winter, and do not meet all their needs. I've been buying the food items when they are cheap/plentiful and dehydrating them with great success for mixes or giving it to the crickets direct too, such as bananas (the dehydrated foods also don't attract fruit flies).

So far it seems there isn't one main food source, but creating a few different ones is working great (no cannibalism, I don't find any ate on dead crickets, or such anymore either and their population numbers are really starting to grow). Cricket nymphs enjoy the powered mixes with more grain/cereal, and the adults want larger chunk mixes with more meat/protein.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Sep 20, 2015)

CosbyArt said:


> Thanks. Yeah, my setup area looks like I could make about any human meal (bowls, rolling pin, spatulas, measuring cups, grinder, blender, processor, dehydrator, microwave, etc. - but all for feeders)
> 
> I do give them raw ingredients too, but still search for a main/staple food source to make. As fruits and veggies attract wild fruit flies, go bad quickly even in the fridge, get hard to find and expensive in winter, and do not meet all their needs. I've been buying the food items when they are cheap/plentiful and dehydrating them with great success for mixes or giving it to the crickets direct too, such as bananas (the dehydrated foods also don't attract fruit flies).
> 
> So far it seems there isn't one main food source, but creating a few different ones is working great (no cannibalism, I don't find any ate on dead crickets, or such anymore either and their population numbers are really starting to grow). Cricket nymphs enjoy the powered mixes with more grain/cereal, and the adults want larger chunk mixes with more meat/protein.


Yah I've seen you post some of the stuff you feed and even with the mixes I know you are offering a huge selection. You are a top chef in the realm of crickets.

Interesting you find the nymphs enjoy the more grainy foods while the adults go for the protein. With my roaches it is the exact opposit. The nymphs swarm my offered protein sources while the adults tend to favor fruits and more grain based stuff. There isn't time for fruit to go bad or call fruitflies in my breeder bin. I could stick an entire banana in the tank and it would be gone the next day. Little pigs.


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 20, 2015)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Yah I've seen you post some of the stuff you feed and even with the mixes I know you are offering a huge selection. You are a top chef in the realm of crickets.
> 
> Interesting you find the nymphs enjoy the more grainy foods while the adults go for the protein. With my roaches it is the exact opposit. The nymphs swarm my offered protein sources while the adults tend to favor fruits and more grain based stuff. There isn't time for fruit to go bad or call fruitflies in my breeder bin. I could stick an entire banana in the tank and it would be gone the next day. Little pigs.


Well thanks lol.

Perhaps roaches like the protein earlier on to grow faster. That does sound like a lot of piggies eating that fast, how big is your colony?


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Sep 20, 2015)

CosbyArt said:


> Well thanks lol.
> 
> Perhaps roaches like the protein earlier on to grow faster. That does sound like a lot of piggies eating that fast, how big is your colony?


Yep, I have always assumed the roach nymphs are drawn to it for growth purposes. I'm sort of surprised crickets don't want it for that same reason though. I'm not sure why, but I never really paid attention to what stages of cricket ate what when I had them, even though I loved to watch them munch on their food. Maybe it is because the species of roach I am currently keeping has green adults while the nymphs are brown so it just stands out to me more.

Protien is a more delicate balance when it comes to roaches. Studies have found that it is likely many species of them can't process the excess uric acid that is formed from a by product of eating protein. This mostly becomes a problem as adults since the nymphs will naturally utilize this during their growth. Thus roaches forced on too high of a protein diet can result in the adults dieing early deaths.

My colony is in a twenty gallon tank. I'm always amazed at how much they can pack away. Seems like I am constantly culling numbers to try and thin the heard, but the substrate remains a withering mass of roachy goodness.


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 25, 2015)

dmina said:


> Looks cool.. how do the crickets like it?


I do have results now, and I stopped feeding fresh veggies to ensure they were hungry. I placed the rice food, my powdered mix, and the dry cat food covered in my powder mix in little measured mounds of the same size in a pattern much like a peace sign. That way I could observe which they are eating, and they shouldn't be affected by placement. I did two food areas, one on top of their egg crates and the other on the substrate.

The crickets ate some of all three foods, but there is definitely a winner. At last check they ate nearly all but two kernels of the cat food covered in my powder mix, and there were a few dozen total in both piles. Next my powdered mix was their 2nd favorite with about 40-50% of it ate. Lastly, the rice was kicked around a bit, but I quickly noticed they only ate maybe 10-20% of it. I thought of weighing individual food bowls for a before/after, but it seems to be overkill.

A strange development though is the cat food covered kernels seem to be chosen by the crickets as they can carry them off to eat under/in the egg crates. When I collected some crickets for my mantids I noticed about half of the kernels were still whole/identifiable under the egg crates - they however were missing the coating. So it seems the crickets love the powder mix but want it in a form they can carry off. I'll have to play around and see if I can get it to form in loose balls for them.


----------



## H_Ercule_S (Sep 28, 2015)

Sorry for not posting September was a fiasco... Rodeo month in a podunk cowboy town XD. I add all those ingredients after they've been dried and powdered to dry uncooked rice, much like rolling large pet food in powder. The only crickets that get eaten are the wild ones I put in, but they are a different species from store bought feeders, they may be picking fights and losing. The rice is normally untouched but licked clean. I keep my crickets in a 1 galon terrarium with peat moss substrate and change it twice monthly, adding it to my homemade charcoal and fish fertililizer in my compost bin.


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 28, 2015)

H_Ercule_S said:


> Sorry for not posting September was a fiasco... Rodeo month in a podunk cowboy town XD. I add all those ingredients after they've been dried and powdered to dry uncooked rice, much like rolling large pet food in powder. The only crickets that get eaten are the wild ones I put in, but they are a different species from store bought feeders, they may be picking fights and losing. The rice is normally untouched but licked clean. I keep my crickets in a 1 galon terrarium with peat moss substrate and change it twice monthly, adding it to my homemade charcoal and fish fertililizer in my compost bin.


Not a problem, glad you posted. Are you involved with the rodeo, or just overrun by the event? There is a motorcycle event near here every year, and I sure hate the week it happens anymore.

Seems cooking isn't a step, and will be much appreciated by everyone in the house lol - it has a horrible smell, but not as bad as dehydrating the mealworms. I'll have to try again without cooking the rice. It sounds much like the cat food trick I do, the crickets eat the powder off it and usually pitch the kernels.  

Sounds strange that the field crickets lose to the pet store crickets. It does seem though the majority I find dead in my tank of field crickets too. Perhaps the house cricket is just less communal.


----------



## H_Ercule_S (Sep 28, 2015)

Oh I tried cooking mealworms once for it... Once... Thankfully Walmart sells freeze dried mealworms in both the pet and garden center. Why you'd need a pound of them for cricket food is beyond me but the pound from garden center is cheaper than the few ounces from pets. I only get 2 dozen crickets at a time though. I bet it makes them a bit nicer to be able to have substrate for egg laying as well but I don't know


----------

